# My DIY Theater



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, so I shall begin the listing of my home theater equipment!:bigsmile:

Processing:

Onkyo TX-SR805
Color3 THX Processor
Cabling:

Monoprice 12/14 Gauge Speaker Wire
Monoprice 35' Flat HDMI 1.4
Monoprice Professional XLR to Unbalanced
Monoprice Premium Optical
Monoprice Premium RCA Interconnects
Monoprice 6' HDMI Cables
Emotiva 3' RCA Interconnects
Speakers:

Polk Audio SDA II
Polk Audio Monitor 5
Polk Audio Monitor 5 Jr.
Elemental Designs A7-900 - 15hz Tune
Elemental Designs 13Ov.2 DIY
Sources:

Sony Playstation 3 Launch 60GB
Sony Playstation SCPH 1001
Sony XDR-F1HD Radio Tuner
Samsung HD Cable Box
Amplification:

Behringer EP2500
Behringer EP1500
Elemental Designs LT.1300
Video:

JVC DLA-RS1 Projector
DIY Draper 106" Fixed Screen

That about sums it up! If anyone must know, everything adds up to around $4k, excluding Blu-rays.


----------

